# 180 hop to backwards manual up 7 stairs



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Amazing stuff.... backwards manual to opposite T-whip 

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip..._byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1831788&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1
Danny Macaskill : Next level street trials from brainchild-films on Vimeo.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

What?

Dude.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, where to even begin..... the whole thing is just packed with amazing riding....


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

amazing. that was completely insane.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Its like BMX with brakes and stopping.


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

That's impressive, so much progression.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

awesome little vid. that guy has his tricks dialed.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

sittingduck said:


> Amazing stuff.... backwards manual to opposite T-whip
> 
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip..._byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1831788&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1
> Danny Macaskill : Next level street trials from brainchild-films on Vimeo.


I counted it as 8 stairs


----------



## tech_dog (Aug 25, 2008)

I did that once. I'd do it again with people watching, but I don't want to show off.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Fu(k trials man, he should ride BMX


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy ****!!! That guy's vid blows away most of Ryan Leech's vids. I mean, Ryan Leech is skilled, no doubt, but his vids bore me to tears.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Leech just has a different style. 
Macaskill is pretty amazing though, and very fun to watch from the little I've seen.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah saw it like a week ago. That was awesome for sure.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw it before it even happened! (I'm psychic)


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Sick! Sick! SICK!


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Dear god that's insane.


----------



## nautilus (Apr 26, 2008)

Wtf is going on at 1:50 when he 360's off those stairs? It looks like some kinda funky slow motion, but if you watch the lady in the background the pace of her stride doesn't change. Does this man have the ability to slow down time relative to the rest of us or what?


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

If you watch it again, her pace slows just a little bit right before he hits the top of the set. I think it's slowed down just enough to exaggerate the movement. Trippy though. Good catch, missed that the first time.


----------



## XCWX (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn! Sick skills for sure. Love the hop / tail whip from dead stand still as well as the backward manuals. I am not nearly there yet.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

well,i ride brakeless, so most of that is out for me, ive got the 8 stair 360s down fine though.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh my lord:yikes:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yewah~


----------



## cjcc55 (May 3, 2008)

holy flipping monkeys... that guy is amazing..


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Some videos are just SO insane that they just motivate you SO much to go out and rip...this one doesn't......this one just makes you want to kill yourself...that's how insane it is...I mean, bunnyhop 360 up 6 stairs with barely a tiretap to speak of? Gawd....

Insane in the membrane...I'm glad I'm back and I didn't miss this video...holy shiza....


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I could do that stuff...and die. 

However, the whole time-slowdown thing is kinda weird.


----------



## jli (Oct 21, 2008)

all i have to say is holy shiit.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow. I don't know if that makes me want to ride more and get better, or just never touch a bike again because I SUCK!


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

nautilus said:


> Wtf is going on at 1:50 when he 360's off those stairs? It looks like some kinda funky slow motion, but if you watch the lady in the background the pace of her stride doesn't change. Does this man have the ability to slow down time relative to the rest of us or what?


I believe he left the Earth's gravitational pull and floated in space for a bit. It does look weird if you watch it closely.


----------

